# Messages to Marina for Westminster show!



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thought it would be fun to start a thread where we can send messages to Marina as she begins on her first Westminster Show Adventure! :chili:

So please feel free to post away and I know Stacy will share these all with her!


Marina - wishing you a fabulous time at Westminster! You will do amazing!!


----------



## tkking17 (Apr 6, 2010)

Good idea! 

Best of luck!!! We're all rooting for you!!!  Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Marina, I'll see you on Friday....I'll bring you my lucky penny....:thumbsup:

even though you don't really need it!!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

:Good luck: Marina!!!


Just be sure to have fun. :dothewave:


I know you will do great. :good post - perfect


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh this is soo sweet! Thank you so much! I'll be sure to share these with Marina (after she gives her dog a bath, of course - she likes to procrastinate doing that  ) Wait, so do I.. she must have gotten it from me, LOL


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Good Luck Marina, your going to do Great!!!!!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Good Luck Marina, I will be thinking of you this weekend.
HAVE FUN!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

For all of you who want to view it here's the info...

Schedule 

NIGHT 1: 
Monday, February 14
Hound, Toy, Non-Sporting and Herding Groups
8-9 p.m. (ET) live on USA Network
9-11 p.m. (ET) live on CNBC 

NIGHT 2: 
Tuesday, February 15
Sporting, Working and Terrier Groups, Best In Show
8-11 p.m. (ET) live on USA Network 

Breed judging highlight videos are available throughout the day on Monday and Tuesday on the Westminster Web site. These highlights will be available after the show, as well. 

To our West Coast viewers: Please note that the West Coast telecast is delayed for your time zone. Since results are posted to our Web site as they occur live, if you want to enjoy the drama of the moment, please avoid the Westminster Web site after 5 p.m. Pacific Time on each evening.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Marina, Malayah and I are in awe of you and your Mom! You are such a sweet person and so talented! I am so proud of all you have done in your young life.

I know you are going to do well, and Malayah and I will be watching Westminster from here and wishing we could be there to cheer you on!

Our prayers and well-wishes are with you girl!! Kick some booty!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marina - what can I say? Break a leg, knock 'em dead? :w00t: Well don't literally do any of those things :HistericalSmiley: but wishing you the very best of luck at both the Progressive and Westminster. We know how much work you've put into showing to get where you have. And your mom isn't so bad either.B)B) Can't wait to see you again..:chili::chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

great idea!!! marina you should be extremely proud already! have fun ! you will do great !and im going to watch !!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Marina - Sweetness, Tessa and I are cheering for you! Good luck!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Good Luck Marina!! You're going to do great! :aktion033:


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Good Luck Marina 
See you on Friday


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

OK Marina! You can do this!! You are the best! Remember to get your ponytail really tight (3X around with the rubber band) and just be yourself......because you are already great!!!!

:cheer::cheer::cheer:

(this is all of us cheering you on!!)


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Marina~ Wishing you the very best of luck at Westminster!! We will be watching and rooting for you!! I am very proud of you. Your dedication and hard work has most certainly paid off and it shows. Christopher says hello and we can't wait to see you again.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a wonderful idea Joanne.

Marina I'll be watching the show and looking for you of course. Have a ball. You two have worked so hard for you to be there. You've earned it now enjoy it. You'll do great. Go get 'em.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

We all know you are going to do FANTASTIC!!! :chili:

Have a great time and keep on keeping on!!! :wub:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow....Great for you !!!! I will be watching you also......It'll be so neat to see someone I kinda know (just thru SM even). Good luck from the great state of Texas!!!

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

It's an honor to be meeting you on Friday, Marina!!!You go girl!!!!
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Good Luck, Marina!

You are so great and have so many supporters!!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:rockon: Marina :you rock: and so does your mom! Have great time, enjoy every minute. :Happy_Dance: :walklikeanegyptian: :happy: We are excited to hear all about it.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Congratulations Marina for being chosen to show at Westminster!! A very fine thing indeed!! We are so proud to know you (and your Mom!). I hope you dazzle the judges and win it all!!:yahoo::dothewave:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I will be showing Marina all of these lovely posts when she gets home from school.

Thank you so much, my SM family!! It really means a lot - I can't tell you.

Just a note - Marina will be competing against the top juniors in the country (and many of them much older than her) so we are really not counting on any placements (although boy, it sure would be nice!) Typically, the kids with the larger breeds are the ones who advance, but I'm just so happy that she will be showing on Monday. This is the toughest competition she will ever face (both in Juniors and in the breed ring) so the experience alone will be amazing. 

In the JR showmanship competition on Monday, there will be 30 kids in her class and they will pick only* three* kids to move on to the finals. We're still not sure if she will be showing Lucy or Andrew - I wish I could combine the two and then we'll have the perfect juniors dog


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Good Luck Marina!! Most importantly have fun!!!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Best of lucky Marina!!! Bailey, Sophia, and I will absolutely be watching and cheering you on. I am sure that you will do wonderfully. Have a great time & please tell your mom to take lots of pictures


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I so wish I could be there with you, but I'll sure be there in spirit. What an exciting adventure for you. Much good luck in the ring.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Best of luck Marina!!! I'm sure you will do great!!! I can't wait to see the Bellarata gang in action!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I showed this thread to Marina and boy, was she touched. She said to tell everyone thank you and that it means a lot.

you guys are the best *hugs*


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Marina!!
YOU ROCK! I hope you have an amazing time at Westminster and enjoy it! Best Wishes. I can't wait to hear about it in Dallas!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Good luck Marina!!! This is BIG and we're all so proud of you. Its been amazing watching your progress in your handling. Have fun and make sure lots of pictures are taken!


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Marina, we are so proud of you!!! Most of all have fun! We will be cheering you on from all over the world!!! The biggest group of fans ever!!!

Good luck!
Barb & Twinkie


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Marina, I hope that you have a magical night!
Congrats on being chosen, you are a winner already.

:Good luck:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh this is soo sweet! Thank you so much! I'll be sure to share these with Marina (after she gives her dog a bath, of course - she likes to procrastinate doing that  ) Wait, so do I.. she must have gotten it from me, LOL


Kitzi says: Ms. Stacy is funny! If Marina had gotten it from her she would not still have it! (the procrastination bug).
:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:woohoo2::woohoo2:
Well Marina, you made it! All that hard work has paid 'big time." :chili: What an accomplishment for you and your pups (and your Mom!). Whatever happens on Monday is just icing on the cake now. :hump:
How does it feel to have your very own fan club? We are ALL proud of you. You deserve it. :aktion033:
So go out there and have FUN. :yes::yes: Smile BIG---and give us a little wave at the end--You are truly OUR Miss America!
:wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wishing you the best Marina and we'll be watching for the show results.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Good luck, Marina! Above all, have fun and smile!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wishing you the very best Marina. Just be yourself and you will shine, shine, shine. You are already a winner:thmbup::thmbup::thmbup:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Wishing you the very best Marina!!!! Have fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Marina..as of now I'm sure you and your mom are flying 35,000 ft up, across the country, dogs in toe, on route to NYC. I'm so excited to be seeing you both tomorrow. 

Marina I am so happy and proud to know you. And so very impressed with all of your accomplishments at such an early age. Getting invited ti show at westminster is so special! And as far as I'm concerned you've already won. 

That being said, I wish you the best of luck and just want you to HAVE FUN!!!! and enjoy every moment. You are so well trained..this should be just like any other show for you...break a paw! (well, just a saying for good luck) 

Hugs and we'll see you soon!

xoxo
Leslie & Moxie


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thinking of you as you are in the Big Apple right now!!! :wub:

Enjoy all these special times and good luck at the Progressive tomorrow!:chili:

Make sure you post lots of pictures when you can


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Marina, Best of luck!!!!!!! We all have every confidence in you and hope you just have fun :chili:.You are awesome.!!!!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

MARINA, BEST OF LUCK!!!!!! You are such an amazing, accomplished young girl!!! Good luck and we'll be cheering you on!!!


----------



## Vica Victoria (Dec 21, 2009)

Best of Luck to you Marina!!!!!!:cheer:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Best of luck Marina! :cheer:


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Marina,
I had no idea. That's amazing!!! Good luck and have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Good Luck Marina. :dothewave: Take a deep breath, relax and do your best:chili:. I will be glued to the TV Monday and Tuesday!:Happy_Dance:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Best of luck Marina! We know you will do great!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

GOOO MARINA!!!!!!!!! arty::dothewave::cheer::good post - perfect


----------

